# TX--GORGEUS gray sable M needs experienced home



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Trooper is a 4-year old male working-line male who has been in the rescue for many months. The reason we've had him so long is because the majority of our adopters want "just a pet" and he needs much more than the average pet home is able to give. Trooper is a working boy and he needs a strong leader and a job!! I don't usually post agsdr dogs on here but I though someone might be able to give him the kind of home he needs.



















For more info you can check out trooper's web page at:
http://www.austingermanshepherdrescue.org/Foster_Dogs/2007/Trooper_grey/2007_Trooper.htm

Thanks!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I go to AGSDR's site every once in a while to check on Trooper to see if he has found a home







He looks like a lovely boy and also looks like he has come a long way from the first pictures of him posted there, I couldn't forget those first pictures.

Hope he finds the great home he deserves!


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

Ahhhh, the lovely, lovely, black sable, and working lines.

What is every one waiting for? I can't believe he is still there.

Bump for this gorgeous, beautiful boy!!!!!


----------

